# Help! XML question



## goodgrief! (Apr 28, 2022)

For various reasons, I input notes using Notion 6, and then transfer to Finale using XML, and then do the same using Dorico [transfering straight from Notion seems to lose a lot of the dynamic markings], because of engraving features + ease of use that Dorico has [I'm currently using the SE version]. This method has served me consistently well in the past. But now Dorico just breaks down after measure 100, and the last 6o measures are a completely incoherent and render my efforts useless. Even though everything shows up fine on Finale. 
Any suggestions?? Anything that will resolve this issue will be very much appreciated. Currently I'm stuck...


----------

